# UMIK-1 REW SPL reading at 90 in quiet room



## rewjg (Nov 23, 2013)

As the title says, my REW SPL reading with my UMIK-1 is showing at 90. My SPL meter on my phone shows as 35 at the same time. I must have missed something...I have the UMIK-1 calibration file loaded into REW. I could use the meter on my phone to check my levels, but I'm thinking that with the spl being that high the measurements I take with the UMIK-1 won't be accurate. This is with nothing else hooked up. Simply plugged the UMIK-1 into the USB port, opened REW, and pulled up the SPL meter.

Can you anyone help me out? Would it be a REW setting that I have wrong? Or can I just ignore it and move forward with measurements using my phone spl?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using V5.01 or V5.00? You need V5.01 from here for REW to recognise the mic and use the sensitivity data in the cal file.


----------



## rewjg (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm using 5.01 Beta 17.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you get the mic from MiniDSP or Cross Spectrum? If it was from Cross Spectrum the cal files don't have the sensitivity data, you can get that info from the MiniDSP cal file from their site and paste it in as the first line of the file. If the cal file ws from MiniDSP can you post it here?

When you started REW did it detect the UMIK and ask to load the cal file?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Ahhhh. A light just went off for me. I also assumed that the cal file was in there from the Cross Spectrum calibration and that it would automatically be plug and play. I was confused by all of this for mic calibration for SPL also. I thought that I had to match it with a Rat Shack meter and calibrate it myself. I probably misunderstood the directions, but maybe they could be updated to discuss the differences when using the UMIK from CSL or MiniDSP since there are so many questions regarding the SPL setup. It could help the more dense folk like myself!!


----------



## rewjg (Nov 23, 2013)

The mic came from MiniDSP directly. Here is the calibration file I downloaded for my mic. 

View attachment Umik-1CalibrationFile.cal


REW did automatically recognize the mic, and I loaded the calibration file.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

File looks OK, can you post screenshots of the REW SPL meter and the REW soundcard preferences? Are you running Windows (which version?) or OS X?


----------



## rewjg (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks John for your responses. It just started working correctly today somehow. Not sure what exactly did it, though. I've made so many changes trying to get REW up and running that I can't say which change worked. But this issue is resolved!


----------



## jahjd2000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi John (or anyone else who knows the answer),

I purchased a UMIK-1 from Cross Spectrum, and I have a question about how to merge the calibration files from MiniDSP and CS. My understanding is as follows: open CS calibration file using NotePad --> paste the entire calibration file from MiniDSP in the CS calibration file (paste it before the CS calibration files) --> save new file as a txt file --> upload to REW.

Am I following this procedure correctly? 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

jahjd2000 said:


> Hi John (or anyone else who knows the answer),
> 
> I purchased a UMIK-1 from Cross Spectrum, and I have a question about how to merge the calibration files from MiniDSP and CS. My understanding is as follows: open CS calibration file using NotePad --> paste the entire calibration file from MiniDSP in the CS calibration file (paste it before the CS calibration files) --> save new file as a txt file --> upload to REW.
> 
> ...


All you have to do is copy and paste the first line ("Sens Factor = some db number) from the Minidsp cal file to the top of the CS file, save the Cross Spectrum file and you are done. Make sure you open REW and load the cal file again.


----------



## jahjd2000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Phillips said:


> All you have to do is copy and paste the first line ("Sens Factor = some db number) from the Minidsp cal file to the top of the CS file, save the Cross Spectrum file and you are done. Make sure you open REW and load the cal file again.


Thank you so much! I was confused on that part. Very, very helpful! 

Now if I could only get my computer to recognize the UMIK I'd be all set . Apparently it's a laptop settings issue because I can get my old laptop to see it just fine.


----------

